

Show HN: Dizzlike Dislike everything you want and share it with your friends - XillerGmbH
https://apps.facebook.com/dizzlikeprofile/

======
XillerGmbH
Hi Guys, has someone tried it out so far? Can you provide any ideas, bugs or
critique? Greetings Xiller

